# Jam tracks, and scales



## memphisraines87 (Jan 13, 2021)

Hi everyone I put a whole bunch of backing tracks I use up on youtube with accompanying scales, if anyone wants to have fun improvising or practicing some licks in different keys. Will be putting a lot of them up over the next few weeks but check it out here! https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC11nyg917ERKQXA6_jtYcVw


----------

